# Heli-boarding in New Zealand, advice?



## Globesnail (Nov 17, 2013)

Going to NZ (south island) in early july, and planning to heli-board, but I don't know where it's best, and which company offers 
the best deals (prices compared with customer experience)??

Any other experiences (tips, advice, suggestions) with snowboarding bc in New Zealand? -please share!

I know answers depends alot on my shredding level, so to get an idea, click here. (I'm holding the camera)

Cheers!


----------

